# Colorado Springs: Road Climbing?



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

I visited Colorado Springs and discovered that Pikes Peak Highway (19 miles long) is normally closed to road traffic (what a waste) and US-24W leading to Pikes Peak Highway appears rather unsafe for cycling. What are the options for real climbing on paved roads around Colorado Springs? There are residential roads through the foothills west of Rockrimmon and Garden of the Gods, but I'd characterize those as hills, not mountains. Where do folks go to climb around there? I know there's road climbing somehwere in Colorado, but how far from Colorado Springs do you have to go to get to it?

Thanks.


----------



## BeeCharmer (Apr 30, 2003)

Hill repeats on Gold Camp road, about a five mile climb to the end of the pavement (Cheyenne Mtn)

I live in Manitou, so, despite the traffic, I do ride up to Woodland Park and then down to Deckers. You can take the left turn to Chipita Park about three miles up the pass, but 24 is plenty wide by then. One of my loops goes counterclockwise to Sedalia, over a steep pass to Deckers and back up to Woodland Park, 8500 ft of climbing. 

http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/co/manitou-springs/380125068738035935
http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/co/manitou-springs/203125182000128752


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

BeeCharmer said:


> Hill repeats on Gold Camp road, about a five mile climb to the end of the pavement (Cheyenne Mtn)
> 
> I live in Manitou, so, despite the traffic, I do ride up to Woodland Park and then down to Deckers. You can take the left turn to Chipita Park about three miles up the pass, but 24 is plenty wide by then. One of my loops goes counterclockwise to Sedalia, over a steep pass to Deckers and back up to Woodland Park, 8500 ft of climbing.
> 
> ...


Is your second route up Gold Camp/Old Stage paved the whole way? If not, is it smooth enough to get over on 23mm road tires?


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Part of his 2nd route is the famous Bear Creek Canon ride. Lance, Tommy D, Creed, Pate and a few others have tested their fitness via Mr Carmichael on this climb. Its a pretty ride, steep in parts and great for repeats.


----------



## BeeCharmer (Apr 30, 2003)

The route up Gold Camp through Bear Creek Canyon is great. The paved part ends after about a five mile climb. The road beyond is normally hardpacked and rideable with road tires.
Right now there's ice on it, but the pavement is fine except for a few spots at the stop sign halfway up.

Another good climb is up to the zoo (combine with Gold Camp) or a loop or two through the Academy.


----------



## stlutz (Jan 6, 2005)

Beecharmer--on your Sedalia loop, what is that descent like after 67 turns to dirt? I've thought about doing that on a loop from the Denver side.


----------



## BeeCharmer (Apr 30, 2003)

It's packed dirt for about three miles. The grades get to about 20%. Last time I did it in September, they were spraying water on it, so I was sliding a bit and had a foot out. Going north along the Platte is packed dirt and gravel, but just amazing views.


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

Just got back from two trips up/down Gold Camp and up and around zoo area....it's friggin' windy out there this morning!! A few blasts had me leaning over big time. The paved portion of Gold Camp Rd is now completely ice free, with the ice starting up when the pavement ends.

For anybody considering Gold Camp Road, MapMyRide says it's just under 5 miles from Hwy 24 to top where the unpaved section starts. Approximate 1765 foot gain in elevation, with grade ranging from 5% to 11%. Doesn't seem that steep to me, but I'll defer to MMR.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Would recommend as mentioned above the AF academy - roads are always in good condition aand it is very safe - couple of 3 mile climbs in there.


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

pdh777 said:


> Would recommend as mentioned above the AF academy - roads are always in good condition aand it is very safe - couple of 3 mile climbs in there.


Can you please be more specifc on the roads, gradients/elevation gain, etc.?

Thanks.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

There are a number of ways to go up in the academy, but there are 2 main ways.

If you start at the north end - you go up northgate road. Average is about 5% with some areas going up to 9% for a short distance. Come around to pine drive and drop down to stadium, turn left to do it again.

If you start at the south end you start on stadium and go up pine drive till it ends go left and that will take you to northgate for the descent ( at the top there is a visitors center yuo can use for water and rest room). Gradients are about the same as for northgate road with a few more steep pitches in there - nothing above 10%

If you want to ride on some flats for a while stay on stadium and do some loops from the
B52 parking (at northgate rd) to the booth at the south entrance - one lap = 10 miles. If you go up you obviously add miles to the loop.

As noted above the roads are almost always clean and traffic is light and courteous. There are other interior roads but these noted here are the main ones for riders. You will probably run into other cyclists as this is a popular area.


----------



## BeeCharmer (Apr 30, 2003)

Just had a team ride out there yesterday. We head in the south gate and take the left up Pine and do the larger loop. Three decent climbs and one smaller one before descending to the B52 and heading south. From Manitou, the ride begins with a spin through the Garden of the Gods, always a hoot.


----------

